# Dell xps power supply



## Eddiex1x (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey guys, I was just wondering if you can recommend a power supply that will fit into my case. I am trying to upgrade and I know for sure that I need a 650 Watt PSU. I have a dell xps generation 5 (which brings me to the problem of what specific computer i have). I do not know whether my computer is a Dell dimension xps 600, all i know is that it looks exactly like this http://www.beststuff.com/images/articles/060605a5.jpg

I was wondering which one of these power supplies would fit in. (connectors and such)
http://www.impactcomputers.com/pd144-rb.html#
http://www.impactcomputers.com/xh002.html#

I previously ordered this power supply and it had extra connectors on the P2 connectors and i sent it back
http://www.impactcomputers.com/dd710.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The XPS Gen 5 and the XPS 600 are really almost the same design they both have a proprietary Dell power supply that sits on the bottom of the case there are no after market replacement units that will fit in it. the XPS 600 has a 650w dual 6 pin vga standard and the Gen 5 has either a 450w single 6 pin or a 650w dual 6 pin but is different from the XPS 600 on the motherboard connectors > http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dimxpsg5/sm/techov0.htm#wp1052309


----------



## Eddiex1x (Oct 7, 2008)

so which one of the two power supplies i listed do yiou think will be compatible?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if thats the route you want to go........ you should send the seller an email asking him to verify the wire colors on the motherboard connector with pictures ............ unless he is willing to let you swap them if you get the wrong one ?


personally I would consider replacing the motherboard and power supply from mwave.com / click on refurbished / then click on motherboard and power suplies

you could get a full featured replacement motherboard that will have overclockign options for about $60.00 to $70.00 easily 

and also get a high quality power supply like the toughpower 650 watt for $70.00 give or take a pinch

this way might cost a few more bucks ....... but you would have alot more machine !!

if you were to buy an asus or gigabyte or msi or abit motherboard with the P35 chipset ....... you could put your existing cpu into that board then next year you could bump up to the MUCH faster conroe cpu's .......

at least that would give you a future ????????


----------



## Eddiex1x (Oct 7, 2008)

I would try your idea linder, but I really do not want the hassle, As much as I agree with you I would much prefer buying a dell 650 watt power supply, just don't know which one of them matches the one from here 
http://support.dell.com/support/edoc....htm#wp1052309


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Gen 5 has a 8 pin motherboard connector and a 24 pin, the XPS 600 has a 10 pin and a 24 pin.


----------



## Foxtrot7899 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey i also have the same problem. I want to get a new 9800GT but i am told that the more power i have the better. I have a dell Gen5 XPS but i am not sure if it is worth getting this card if i only have the standard 460w power supply.. What should i do? I know that i will be able to get the 650w power supply but i am located in SOuth Africa and not sure where to get it from and how much it will cost.. is there any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For a Gen5 XPS it's not a standard ATX PSU but a Proprietary Dell unit. 
With a Pentium 4 CPU it's hardly worth the upgrade the card will be bottle necked by the CPU and ram speed.
What card are you currently running?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

wrench97 said:


> For a Gen5 XPS it's not a standard ATX PSU but a Proprietary Dell unit.
> With a Pentium 4 CPU it's hardly worth the upgrade the card will be bottle necked by the CPU and ram speed.
> What card are you currently running?






AGREED ray:ray:


----------



## Foxtrot7899 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey sorry for the late reply.

im running the standard 6800geforce that came with the computer when i bought it. i am planning now to replace my graphic card, ram and processor however, i am not sure what processors are compatible with the motherboard. i also know that i will have to replace my power supply and i want to buy the 650w, but the XPS range is not sold in south africa. is there any way that you could help me buy it or possibly show me where to get it? i have looked on dell website but can not find it anywhere. 

Do you have any suggestions for me with a processors? and possibly what to do about the power supply. IF buying a case is the only solution i would just like to know wht processors are compatible and are they worht buying.

Thank you. and sorry for the continoues questions..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Gen 5 XPS will only take a Pentium 4 CPU you probably have the fastest CPU availble for that board, The last new from Dell Supply I priced for a gen 5 was over $300 and was almost 2 years ago. Because the case and motherboard are propritary a standard ATX board will not fit in the case. 

Your best and cheapest option is to built a new PC.


----------



## joeffemt (Mar 30, 2011)

Dear Forum Readers, My brother hase a Dell XPS Gen 5 PC with the 460W power supply part number NPS-460BB E REV . The model number on his computer is WHL , the serial number is 9JQWW71 and the production date is 7/16/05. Can anyone refer me to a link to a testing procedure for diagnosing a bad supply with a multimeter? My brother's computer was found completely dead one day, and I suspect the power supply, but wanted to confirm this with a test before buying a new power supply. Thanks, Joe in Reisterstown, MD.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The wire colors are basically the same except for the 12v and number of connectors use the basic guide here>  Test Your Power Supply  Yellow and white are both 12v> Documentation


----------

